# Scrape on fishes side.



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

I have a fish that has grazed itself on a rock, it's totally taken a layer of skin off, a circle of about a 4mm circle on its side.
Didn't realise the rocks in his tank were so abrasive.

Should I treat with medication or will this heal on its own..?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

First thing to check is whether your nitrates are low. With clean water it will heal on it's own. If you have MelaFix this would be an extra precaution that could not hurt, but I would not go out an buy it otherwise.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

That's one medication I've not got. 
He's been in a tank on his own for about two months now so nitrates are minimal even after a week approx 5/10ppm 
Only noticed the scrape yesterday, I think I made the caves too narrow and he's managed to scrape along it whilst swimming through


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

http://imgur.com/vrXQLN7


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

http://imgur.com/mcPyZ47


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

http://imgur.com/tIgcyWQ


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The round shape reminds me of a heater burn, is that possible?

Agree with DJ, maintain low nitrate water or just increase water changes to help heal. Monitor to be sure the wound improves in either shape or appearance.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

It is possible I guess but I'm sure it's a scrape. You can't tell from the pics but when i look closely you can see scrape marks near to the circle of skin missing. The cave he spends a lot of time hovering under, I didn't realise how sharp the rocks were until I put my fingers on them. I shall keep an eye on it and see if it gets any worse.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

After removing all rocks that were sharp and installing a heater protector the one fish that is in the tank still has what looks like a new skin patch/ulcer on the side of his body. 
I was going to dose the tank with melafix but after some reading a lot of fish keepers seem to think it's a waste of money and no better than keeping the water clean and adding some salt.

I have three types of salts - which one should I use to dose the tank?

1. Epsom salt 
2. Seachem Cichlid lake salt. 
3. Table salt which says (reduced sodium salt) on the back 51% potassium chloride and 48% salt


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not add salt (NaCl) unless you have ich and no need for elevated epsom salt unless you have a digestive issue.

Google columnaris and see if that is what your fish's lesion looks like.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

shiftyfox said:


> After removing all rocks that were sharp and installing a heater protector the one fish that is in the tank still has what looks like a new skin patch/ulcer on the side of his body.





> I was going to dose the tank with melafix but after some reading a lot of fish keepers seem to think it's a waste of money and no better than keeping the water clean and adding some salt.


That is what I've been led to believe as well. Very little medicinal properties/effects. I've found table salt to be much more effective, when applicable.



> I have three types of salts - which one should I use to dose the tank?
> 1. Epsom salt
> 2. Seachem Cichlid lake salt.
> 3. Table salt which says (reduced sodium salt) on the back 51% potassium chloride and 48% salt


Table salt in the water would have helped a fresh scrape heal when the fish first got it but now it looks like you may be dealing with a secondary infection. I would google fish pics to confirm a diagnosis then treat asap since only you can clearly see what is going on with your fish, as you mentioned in your previous post.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A scrape due to physical damage would have shown visible healing in the next couple of days after the injury.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Hey all, still having problems with a neon spot male I've had in isolation for about 3 months now. 
Just wondered if anyone can put their finger on what's going off. 
Tank size is 60x30x38, water parameters have been checked continually and all good, nitrates never rise above 10ppm even after a week. 
I originally moved him from main tank as he wasn't eating and had all the symptoms of bloat. Treated my normal cocktail of Epsom salt and metro and within a week he was as good as new. 
I thought I'd keep him in isolation for another week or so just to make sure everything was fine before returning him back to the main tank. 
I then noticed a red patch on his side that looked quite deep. I put a little table salt in the water and after about a week started to heal. About a week later I noticed another red patch on body same side but further near the tail. I again treated with salt and it started to heal. 
Now at first I thought he could be catching himself on rocks or burns from the heater. I removed all rocks and left just a ceramic Cichlid stone and got a heater protector. 
All patches seemed to be healed but I can see a little damage just before his tail and below appearing - see pic with arrows 
Now surely this can't be scepticemia or Columnaris as he'd be dead by now after this lenghth of time. 
What could it be..?


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

http://imgur.com/D8bmRqU


----------

